# Andalusian Gazpacho



## Sagittarius (May 21, 2017)

ANDALUSIAN GAZPACHO .. 

The wife of Emperor Napolean III,  Eugenia De Montijo, was merited and documented for bringing the Andalusian Gazpacho to France in the mid 1700s.   In 1747,  Gastronomic Historian, Juan de La Mata, documented that tomatoes  had not yet, become fashionable in Spanish Cuisine.  The original Gazpacho was prepared with:   Almonds, day old bread, garlic, Evoo, Sherry Vinegar and Muscat white grapes ..  It is called:   AJO BLANCA CON UVAS =  Garlic with White Grapes.    

HERE IS MY STANDARD RECIPE FOR ANDALUSIAN GAZPACHO:

1 Kilo of very ripe red tomatoes ( de-seeded and peeled ) & diced finely. 
1 cucumber peeled & de-seeded & diced finely. 
1 medium sized minced onion 
2 cloves of minced garlic to taste
3 ounces of day old Chapata or Baguette ( I leave out the bread ) 
1 Large Red Bell Pepper ( de-seeded and diced finely )
1 Very small Green Italian Pepper shaped like a horn ( de-seeded and diced finely )
2 / 3 Cups Spanish Bio Evoo from Tarragona 
1/ 8  Cup Sherry  Vinegar 
2 Teaspoons of salt ( or to your palate )
1 grind of freshly ground pepper

1) Wash and peel cukes & remove seeds, and then  sack the  seeds of red bell pepper and green Italian pepper .. 
2)  Mince the onion and the garlic. 
3) DICE all other vegetables and the tomatoes very finely. 
4)  Liquidfy all in a blender of food processor .. 
5)  Chill for 2 to 3 hours in refrig .. 
6)  Serve in jumbo size Martini Stemware .. or in a bowl if you prefer. 
7)  Drizzle with minced hard boiled egg, tiny prawns / shrimp minced and cucumber and tomato pieces. 

Enjoy ..   

Have a lovely day.


----------



## caseydog (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe, although I have to confess, I've never been a fan of gazpacho. Maybe I just haven't had a good one. Actually, I think the only time I had had gazpacho was in Spain. 

CD


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2017)

Casey Dog, 

It is absolutely delightingly refreshing and healthy too .. 

Sorry, to hear that you have not had a good one !

Try this recipe .. I do not put any bread in mine.  However, you can top it with bread croutons if you wish !  

Let me know how it goes.  Have a lovely day ..


----------



## Mad Cook (May 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Thanks for the recipe, although I have to confess, I've never been a fan of gazpacho. Maybe I just haven't had a good one. Actually, I think the only time I had had gazpacho was in Spain.
> 
> CD


A good gazpacho is very good but even in Spain you can get poor ones (and I never eat it in so-called Spanish restaurants in UK!).

I've not tried the OP's recipe yet but it's very close to the Jane Grigson version I make.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2017)

We had an exchange student from Madrid one year and she made gazpacho for us. I found that I'm not very fond of the sharp of raw onions, garlic and green peppers. Then I found a recipe for Salsa Stoup (thicker than soup but thinner than stew) that's cooked. 

The first time I made it was for a cool evening and we had it hot. The next day was much warmer, so we had the leftovers chilled. Both were delicious  Quesadillas are optional 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...sh-and-double-decker-baked-quesadillas-recipe


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2017)

Mad Cook, 

Of course,  there are delightfully wonderful Gazpachos worldwide and there are those that are " beneath par "  ..   

There are also uncountable varieties of Gazpachos too ..  Some with 1 tiny onion, some with 2 etcetra ..  

So, it is a matter of personal subjectiveness too, dislikes and likes to find one that  a person really enjoys .. 


Have a nice afternoon ..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2017)

Got Garlic,  

Understandable ..  I am  a not a grand fan of raw onion either .. I use a Spring Onion or Calçot ( pronounced Kal Sot ) which I find much more sweet & mild, NOT bullying the other ingredients ..   

I use 1 tiny Italian horn shaped green pepper and 2 medium red peppers or 1 large red, as the green pepper tends to turn the Gazpacho, an orange color. 

I prefer red red Gazpacho.

I am not very well versed on the Mexican Salsa Soup dish you are referring to. 

Shall look at the recipe .. 
Thanks, 
Have a lovely day ..


----------

